# do your baby tegus ever drink there water?



## Anthony (Aug 11, 2009)

i have fresh water in there everyday in a big shallow reptile bowl and i never see her drink any.... i dont know if she does when im not watching or not.... her pee is usually clear and with a lighter colored yellow chunk... i bathe her at least once a week if that matters


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 11, 2009)

i catch mine drinking water all the time. usually as soon as i put in fresh water, your gu might just be shy.


----------



## crox (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah, i change out my water everyday and usually right after my baby eats she will go drink some water. But ive heard many tegus don't like drinking from bowls. I'd change it daily just in case.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 11, 2009)

hmm she pees usually once a day that i know of... should i be corcerned? maybe i should add a little fruit to her diet since fruit is mostly water?


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 11, 2009)

Anthony said:


> i have fresh water in there everyday in a big shallow reptile bowl and i never see her drink any.... i dont know if she does when im not watching or not.... her pee is usually clear and with a lighter colored yellow chunk... i bathe her at least once a week if that matters



my GUs drink alot probably because they are outside I always see then drinking. I bet your GU is drinking alot too.
JD


----------



## VenomVipe (Aug 11, 2009)

All the time.


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Aug 11, 2009)

Blender drinks mostly when I spray his enclosure. He leans over his rock and slurps from the puddles on the rock. He also likes warm water to soak and poop in.


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 11, 2009)

Everytime mine finishes eating I put it back in its enclosure but right near the water dish, and he just takes a drink, a few sips and points his head straight up as to swallow better, maybe once or twice, but after that I dont really see him drink much after that. Im sure he drinks again, theres always traces of activity at the water bin when I get home, substrate in the water, or poop..lol


----------



## Toby_H (Aug 13, 2009)

Anthony, my guess would be your so obsessed with your Tegu you keep her sprayed down enough to get all the water she needs 

Last year I didn't see my girl drink very often at all... But her cage was in a fishroom with a constant humidity of around 80%... and she got misted about 6 days a week... 

This year her cage is outside, she gets misted about 6 days a week and I common pour water directly into her cage/mulch allowing the sun to turn it into humidity throughout the day... This year I see drinking from her water dish far more often...

I suspect as she is (much) larger her need of water is greaterÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦ 

It is very obvious that she appreciates fresh water as whenever I change her water when sheÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢s awake she almost always comes to greet the new water with a sip...


----------



## whoru (Aug 13, 2009)

mine drinks out of her water dish all the time an like the others said right after i change it she loves the fresh clean water before she gets it dirty lol


----------



## Anthony (Aug 13, 2009)

haha toby well you are right about one thing i am obssessed with the little tegu but i always said obssesion was a word the lazy use to describe the dedicated hahahha.... i do mist her a lot when shes awake and it seems she likes it so maybe ur rite.... call me when u get a chance...


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 13, 2009)

Mine drinks.


...Jefroka


----------



## lazyjr52 (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah mine takes a drink after he eats.


----------



## ashesc212 (Aug 13, 2009)

Lucky drinks from his dish...and did so when he was a baby too.


----------

